# 5 Hour Enduro Race - River Race Track 9/3/11



## darrenwilliams

The time has come again for another Endurance Race.

50% of all entry fees will be paid out to top 3 finishing teams
1st Place team wins 50% of purse
2nd Place team wins 30% of purse
3rd Place team wins 20% of purse

9/3/11
Signup ends at 4:00 PM
Race Starts at 5:00 PM
Race Ends at 10:00 PM

Each team will consist of 4 individuals
Each team may have no more than 1 (one) sponsored driver
Every 15 minutes we will have a rotation between driving, pitting, marshalling and resting

Must use same vehicle for entire race. Any part may be repaired or replaced but you may not swap vehicles if you break.

Run what you brung. We will allow nitro or electric, buggies, truggies and short courses. Nothing larger than 1/8 Scale. There will be no mandate on pitting or changing batteries.

Entry fee will be $150 per 4 man team.

We all had a ton of fun at the last enduro and look forward to doing it again. Every driver will get to drive 75 minutes over the course of the 5 hour race. I expect the winning pace is going to be a little over 500 laps.

Race will start at 5:00 PM to get us out of the worst of the heat and we will finish at 10:00 PM under the lights.

Start getting your teams together.


----------



## Hogster

Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Hey!!!!! Rob's back. Get a team buddy


----------



## jasonwipf

Yes this is an awesome race! I had more fun doing this than an RC PRO state race. Working on my team now.


----------



## wily

This was alot of fun last time! I'm in!

How many electric teams will there be this time?


----------



## YNOT3D

I'm not calling this race.


----------



## darrenwilliams

YNOT3D said:


> I'm not calling this race.


Dont blame ya. I'm gonna pass up racing this one so I can call it


----------



## Labrat99

Looks like fun. Any limit on number of teams? I'd love to see 10 or 12 cars on the River Track at once!


----------



## darrenwilliams

The computer can handle 20 cars. Honestly, I expect about 6-8 teams.


----------



## Graydog328

count me in.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm in....


----------



## killerkustoms

I'm in also, looks like you electric guys gonna need to break out a nitro for this one , I calculated 7 minute runs, totaling 43 pits, consuming about 1.42 gallons of nitro, woohoo!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ha!!!!!!! electirc will only have to make about 20 stops. That is about what I came up with for nitro burn as well.


----------



## monsterslash

I'm in looking for a SC team should be fun.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Got our e buggy team: Jake, CV, Rusty and myself


----------



## jasonwipf

Yes the more busy the track is the more fun it is.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Yeah..... We have our first team posted.


----------



## wily

*MUGEN MAFIA has a team!!*
Jason Wipf
Willy Mills
Ty Mills
Ryan Mosley


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yall are gonna let that 'tard Willy drive on your team???


----------



## darrenwilliams

2 Electric teams and zero nitro teams. Guess this must be another one of those "Electric is easier" deals. Lol


----------



## Merdith

*Hmm I'm working on it....*

It's funny It seems the race is to have the team decided, I don't care who wins or is on my team, I just want to run some buggies I know Zane his dad and I have the start of a Nitro team. I wonder how those esc's and motors like to be run longer than 10 minutes, haha....You guys are so predictable running to make ur teams....:rotfl:....


----------



## skillett

Alright you electric junkies here we come with some nitro......
Whooooo weeeeeeeee


----------



## RMOSLEY

Who cares, nothing to really gain or loose, it's just a fun race & another chance to get to run the RIVER...


----------



## jasonwipf

LOL ya, we came in 3rd the last race and I had more fun coming in 3rd in that race than 3 races coming in 1st. Nitro and electric will both have their advantages. Electrics will spend more time changing batteries every 15 minutes vs. 2x5 second pits during the same time period for nitros but I think we will make it up in less flameouts. But we'll see, thats what enduro is all about.


----------



## Merdith

*Great responses*

Nice job keeping it positive, Some of my favorite races I got third....It certainly will be an interesting race....I'm excited now....


----------



## skillett

RMosley you doosh.............j/k

I dont know if anythings gonna last 5 hours.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Looks like Dane & I are in. 

Guess I'm going to have to have to get some practice, it's only been about 10 years since I've actually driven a car on the track. 
It's like riding a bike right?


----------



## YNOT3D

Mad Dog is right, Nitro team right here. Working on a 4th driver right now.

I am having a motor built right now just for this race to maximize fuel and still have good power.

I think Z has donated my buggy to the event, he says he is not running his truggy.


----------



## Graydog328

Were In
Rubine
Skillett
Grayson
waiting on confirmation from Janke.


----------



## killerkustoms

Graydog328 said:


> Were In
> Rubine
> Skillett
> Grayson
> waiting on confirmation from Janke.


BOOOOM, how ya'll like that, the first REAL 1:8 Enduro Team!!!! Gonna be fun:dance:

Skillet be nice, Ryan should be allowed to play with sewing machines ones a year..lol:headknock


----------



## RMOSLEY

Harsh rubine harsh!!! Heck, I'm just happy someone asked me to race! And it's at the river, should be alot of fun.


----------



## darrenwilliams

This is quickly shaping up into a race. I can't wait.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Got another team together:

Ken Wasek
Vernon Petinbrink
Shane Mac
? Mystery Driver


----------



## Z-Man.

I think it would be nice to have 5 hour long straight up buggy race, a track full of buggies for 5 hours....... Talk about cow bell!!! Lol!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

darrenwilliams said:


> Got another team together:
> 
> Ken Wasek
> Vernon Petinbrink
> Shane Mac
> *? Mystery Driver*


The Stig?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That was a BBC Top Gear reference in case you didn't catch that........my favorite show of all time!


----------



## Hogster

Cool racer looking to join endure team..

Hi I like to race Rc cars off road. I have experience with Mugen 1/8 scale buggies and a short term with a truggy. I'm friendly and easy to get along with. I can drive electric or nitro but I'm much better at keeping the electric running!! Nitro not a problem but I'm not tuning it. I can drive decent until beer 10!! Then I freakin drive awesome I think, can't remember!
Send pm if interested. Thanks


----------



## Z-Man.

Courtney Vaughan said:


> The Stig?


There's their sponsored driver right there!


----------



## Labrat99

Graydog328 said:


> Were In
> Rubine
> Skillett
> Grayson
> waiting on confirmation from Janke.


I think we should allow over/under betting on flameouts for that team!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LMAO at rusty!!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms

As a member of the previous "*Enduro Race Champions*", I don't recall a single flameout but definitely remember the sewing machines struggling after the first hour...I think the word they used was "poofed/puffed". All you betting folks put your $$ on Nitro but if you wanna see fireworks by all means bet on the dark side.:rotfl: The advantage is gonna be to have someone that has done this before, there are things you will have to do overcome many of the challenges from the "*ENDURO*"


----------



## nik77356

I sure don't remember any "poofed" batteries!  We had issues with the voltage cutoff being set too high, causing us to not be able to make our full 15 minutes. That that Ruben! LOL


----------



## jasonwipf

LOL. We didn't have any puffed packs but I did make a critical error in the car build for that race. 

I succumbed to the hype about an enduro trashing a car so I packed the bearings with thick red gear grease. It made the car so sluggish that our packs that usually did 18-22 minutes (at the settings we ran it 70% throttle travel) that ran with that thick bearing grease only 14-16 minutes so we bearly made some of our 15 minute cycles. A normal cars drive train on coast after you bleep full throttle will coast or spin for 7-10 seconds, this car's drive train stopped after only 2 seconds it was that sludged.

The car I used was a brand new, no races run on it, mbx5 and after the enduro I rebuilt it only to find all the diff and shock oils where still clear and new. Pure overconcern. If you think about it most people rebuild a car after 4-6 outings (race or practice session) where by each may put 1-2 hrs of run time on a car. Thats 4-12 hrs, the enduro is 5 hrs or about half of a rebuild cycle, a far cry from raggin your car out.

So, my point? Don't worry about raggin your car out. Use the one on your team that is most reliable, do a full rebuild before the race and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Gary

I couldn't imagine corner marshaling for 5 hours in this heat. Yall are nutz!


----------



## jasonwipf

no one corner marshals for 5hrs. Last time it was It was a foggy cool Halloween afternoon and we marshaled for 15min x 4 times during the race for a total of 1 hr. This time it will be 5 times for 1:15 of marshaling per person and it will be an evening race so should be even better.


----------



## jep527

Looking for one member to make a e buggy team. Pm me


----------



## jasonwipf

I was talking to several people at the katy track to day and I can count about 5 complete teams and 1 or 2 that are still finalizing their guys. Very good for only being posted about a week. This looks like it will be well attended too. I would love it if we had about a dozen teams.


----------



## Merdith

*Oh yeah*

Aaron English will be on our team..

Mad Dog, Zane and his dad, and Aaron....


----------



## Ducatibilt

Hogster said:


> Cool racer looking to join endure team..
> 
> Hi I like to race Rc cars off road. I have experience with Mugen 1/8 scale buggies and a short term with a truggy. I'm friendly and easy to get along with. I can drive electric or nitro but I'm much better at keeping the electric running!! Nitro not a problem but I'm not tuning it. I can drive decent until beer 10!! Then I freakin drive awesome I think, can't remember!
> Send pm if interested. Thanks


Well,it looks like me & Rob with Dane are putting a nitro team together. So we still need at least one more driver but if we get 2 then I won't have to break the rust loose on my mad driving skillz! sad3sm

And don't worry Rob's not tuning the engine!!!!!:headknock


----------



## wily

How about bonus laps for all non-sponsored drivers and drivers under the age of 12yrs.

Oh wait....Ty has a 100% sponsorship......Dad's racing team...lol.


----------



## killerkustoms

Our team is finalized and in accordance with the Rivertrack Enduro rules.......

Rubin S
Skillett W
Grayson W
.....wait for it......wait for it......
Jason B


Enough said:slimer:


----------



## Ducatibilt

killerkustoms said:


> Our team is finalized and in accordance with the Rivertrack Enduro rules.......
> 
> Rubin S
> Skillett W
> Grayson W
> .....wait for it......wait for it......
> Jason B
> 
> Enough said:slimer:


Great, the proverbial New York Yankee's!!!!!

Even they don't win every world series, just sayin!!!!

I think we're just going to pick up a homeless guy for our 4th driver on the way in that morning, even though I already have Rob on our team!


----------



## Z-Man.

Our team is 
Z-Man
Tony D
Aaron E
get ready....
here it comes.....
Ladies and gentlemen 
I bring to you our forth member......
The Great
MAD DOG!!!







Look out you guys its gonna rain 2nd place trophies in your pits at the one and only River Track


----------



## nik77356

killerkustoms said:


> Our team is finalized and in accordance with the Rivertrack Enduro rules.......
> 
> Rubin S
> Skillett W
> Grayson W
> .....wait for it......wait for it......
> Jason B
> 
> Enough said:slimer:


MO SUGA! Beware guys, two of the guys on this team are reigning champs so they know how to get it done!


----------



## Labrat99

killerkustoms said:


> Our team is finalized and in accordance with the Rivertrack Enduro rules.......
> 
> Rubin S
> Skillett W
> Grayson W
> .....wait for it......wait for it......
> Jason B
> 
> Enough said:slimer:


I count at least two sponsored drivers on that team. Even when you're not on the track you sandbag! :slimer::doowapsta


----------



## Z-Man.

nik77356 said:


> MO SUGA! Beware guys, two of the guys on this team are reigning champs so they know how to get it done!


I think everyones in for a big challenge there, its gonna be one big race, with a BUNCH of people!


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> Our team is finalized and in accordance with the Rivertrack Enduro rules.......
> 
> Rubin S
> Skillett W
> Grayson W
> .....wait for it......wait for it......
> Jason B
> 
> Enough said:slimer:


I'm gonna have to agree with Rusty. No more than one sponsored driver on a team. One of them has to go and looks like you still need a fourth. Keep us posted.


----------



## killerkustoms

The only one that is sponsored is JB, what are you girls crying about. Just because Russle at Victory RC gives the best deals in town doesn't make a person sponsored, so deal with it. No changes to the TEAM:cheers:


----------



## YNOT3D

Drama.................


----------



## skillett

Im not a sponsored driver under contract but just a racer with discounts.
Im no threat to anyone lets just have some fun.


----------



## YNOT3D

skillett said:


> Im not a sponsored driver under contract but just a racer with discounts.
> Im no threat to anyone lets just have some fun.


I do airplanes alot more than cars, however in airplanes, that would be considered a sponsored pilot. The same may be considered in cars.

There may be a rulling by the RD.


----------



## skillett

Lets look at the entries and I can name at least
one to 2 drivers that hold state and national wins on each team.
Keep in mind that Hou. has some of the fastest drivers in the south.
I want things to be fair also but all the teams are going to be very strong.
If you want a strong showing we are gonna have to build what we have as a team.
Pickings are slim.........lets just race


----------



## darrenwilliams

Let me think about this one a little bit. Any thoughts from the peanut gallery?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I say let it go.....skillett is right there are other teams that have big winners on them. What difference does it really make if he has a tire sponsor???


----------



## jep527

Ok we got our team. Jerry. Derick. Price. Jason Revis


----------



## Hogster

Anyone need a driver? Or am I gonna be designated beer drinker


----------



## Z-Man.

Hogster said:


> Anyone need a driver? Or am I gonna be designated beer drinker


How about a designated beer drinkin driver? :cheers: I know there has to be someone still needs a forth person, or you find some other people to start a team.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Ken is trying to get me on his team with Vernon and Shane. They are gonna need a 4th and you can screw it up same as me. Are you up for some Nitro Truggy Action?


----------



## Z-Man.

darrenwilliams said:


> Ken is trying to get me on his team with Vernon and Shane. They are gonna need a 4th and you can screw it up same as me. Are you up for some Nitro Truggy Action?


Dude, their gonna skrew it up as it is, hope they dont strip more servos lol


----------



## mmorrow

ok me 
T wells 
Robbie Darby
and wait for it





jk


----------



## darrenwilliams

Z-Man. said:


> Dude, their gonna skrew it up as it is, hope they dont strip more servos lol


Me too. Still waiting on Vernon to pay for the servo he burned up last week. Lol


----------



## Z-Man.

darrenwilliams said:


> Me too. Still waiting on Vernon to pay for the servo he burned up last week. Lol


Was that your servo?
Tell him to turn down his Expo settings, maybe that will help.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I think his endpoints are wrong. He will figure it out.


----------



## jasonwipf

What teams are still needing drivers or drivers needing a team??? Post now please.


----------



## tsl0238

jasonwipf said:


> What teams are still needing drivers or drivers needing a team??? Post now please.


So far I have 3 people on my team and am needing one more person for my e-buggy team.


----------



## jasonwipf

tsl0238 said:


> So far I have 3 people on my team and am needing one more person for my e-buggy team.


 check your pm


----------



## Labrat99

So, we're only about a month away...how many teams are there? Is it too early to start trash-talking?


----------



## darrenwilliams

It's never too early to start talking trash. I need to go thru the thread and total up all the teams. Maybe in a little while.


----------



## Hogster

I'm still a free agent for this race!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Rob, I'm gonna talk to Ken tomorrow about getting you on his team


----------



## Labrat99

Here's what I came up with from picking through the thread...

Team 1
-----------
Jake D.
Courtney
Rusty
Brian S.

Team 2
-----------
Jason Wipf
Willy Mills
Ty Mills
Ryan Mosley

Team 3
-----------
Ken Wasek
Vernon P.
Shane Mac
?

Team 4
-----------
Mad Dog
Tony
Zane
Aaron English

Team Flameout
-----------
Rubin S.
Skillet
Grayson Witt
Jason B.

Team 6
-----------
Jerry P
Derick H
Price M
Jason Reavis

Team 7
-----------
Damon
Dane
?
?


----------



## Ducatibilt

Unfortunately it looks like Dane & I are out for this one, unless I can convince his mom to move his birthday party and everything that goes along with it to the river track.hwell:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Team Flameout......LMAO!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Great work Rusty. lmao too


----------



## skillett

Why you save the whales ,trees and ozone activist.
Yall are a bunch of quiters.I hope the nitro fumes burn your eyes.


----------



## jasonwipf

Ducatibilt said:


> Unfortunately it looks like Dane & I are out for this one, unless I can convince his mom to move his birthday party and everything that goes along with it to the river track.hwell:


Good idea! or have the party in the morning and the evening race will just be the icing on the cake. its HIS birthday, he can race if he wants to!


----------



## darrenwilliams

We can add Rob to Team 3. He is now confirmed.


----------



## killerkustoms

*Enduro layout looks great!*


----------



## mofreaka

Wow!!!!! Track lookz great. I wanna make it down there when the weather coolz down. Guess that will be next year ;(


----------



## Z-Man.

That looks super fast, and has a very good flow to it.


----------



## jasonwipf

is that set of jumps in the back a pop up to the table and double off? or an E buggies clear it all?


----------



## killerkustoms

jasonwipf said:


> is that set of jumps in the back a pop up to the table and double off? or an E buggies clear it all?


Lol,,,that was designed for E buggies by e buggies.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

It's a on-off jump. I have not been able to clear the whole thing yet with my e buggy.

I have driven a couple of nitro buggys on the new lay out and have not had any problems doing any of the jumps with them. Its not a give me, its throttle control and not over shooting the first jump.


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> Lol,,,that was designed for E buggies by e buggies.


I guess all the nitro guys were breaking in engines, changing glow plugs, and trying to raise money for nitro while the electric guys were out building the track. Feel free to come out for the next rebuild. A guy with a shovel in hand, gets a vote. Everyone else just has an opinion.

Seriously, like Brian said, Nitro can make it. You just have to do it right.


----------



## killerkustoms

Very nice layout guys, nitros owned the track last night, except for the few that jumped out on the back side:headknock


----------



## Z-Man.

Labrat99 said:


> Here's what I came up with from picking through the thread...
> 
> Team 3
> -----------
> Ken Wasek
> Vernon P.
> Shane Mac
> ?
> 
> Team 7
> -----------
> Damon
> Dane
> ?
> ?


Looks like the Stig is gonna be working late next month lol:brew:


----------



## killerkustoms

*Spy video*



Courtney Vaughan said:


> The Stig?


Caught one of the Enduro team members practicing at an undisclosed location.


----------



## jep527

killerkustoms said:


> Caught one of the Enduro team members practicing at an undisclosed location.


 looks like skillet. lol


----------



## JustinK

killerkustoms said:


> Caught one of the Enduro team members practicing at an undisclosed location.


This is a good visual for what my wife and her friends think about me racing rc cars.


----------



## darrenwilliams

That was pretty good Rubine. Y'all didn't flame out once. Keep that tune.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Less than a week until Enduro!!!!!!!

You guys got 'em ready?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Brian, call me this week........let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Brian, call me this week........let me know what you want me to bring.


Will do


----------



## Z-Man.

Im about to start the official rebuild on my enduro car. About to place an order for some bearings, and extra parts. 

I say its time for the official trash talk week!


----------



## Merdith

*Trash Talk*

Yeah, we are going to recycle those battery guys....hehehe....


----------



## killerkustoms

Our TEAM is ready for some Enduro action, forcast shows rain from Thursday to Sunday







Scattered T-Storms, 40%. That is perfect real life Enduro conditions, all you sewing machine drivers might want to get creative!:cheers:


----------



## Z-Man.

Hey btw, 
There is a burn ban in affect... No electric cars on fire at the Enduro...........
...
....
.....
......
Courtney!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hey hey hey......I've never smoked a battery, ESC, or motor!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

I'm more concerned with those fire breathing nitros. Need to call the city and see if we are still allowed to race nitros with the burn ban.


----------



## Z-Man.

darrenwilliams said:


> I'm more concerned with those fire breathing nitros. Need to call the city and see if we are still allowed to race nitros with the burn ban.


The only possible things to catch fire are our starter boxes.
And that has only happened once at Ultimate.

And it wasn't even mine


----------



## Merdith

*Hmmm*

LiPo-suck-tion....


----------



## monsterslash

To bad we did not get our SC team going can you say waterproof


----------



## YNOT3D

Z-Man. said:


> Hey btw,
> There is a burn ban in affect... No electric cars on fire at the Enduro...........
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> Courtney!


Now that's funny right there.


----------



## skillett

Should be fun....


----------



## Z-Man.

Merdith said:


> LiPo-suck-tion....


LOL!

Im not a doctor. But i must say the those puffy LiPos are gonna have to be sucked out of the race.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Chance of rain steadily going down. Bad news for the yard. Good news for the race.


----------



## YNOT3D

I think it would be a hoot to run in the rain. How about once an hour, we turn on the sprinkler system. Make it random. Have to pit to change tires. Fun!


----------



## tarpon140

If it were to rain I'm bringing 3 retards and a T-Maxx and we're gonna smoke the competition.


----------



## darrenwilliams

You got a T-max? I know your covered on the 'tards. Hahahahaha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

"3 'Tards and a T-Maxx"

Sounds like the title for something.....just not sure what at this point........

Maybe some kind of death-metal band or something??


----------



## ProBroAndy

darrenwilliams said:


> Chance of rain steadily going down. Bad news for the yard. Good news for the race.


might wanna watch the gulf.. "Lee" is about to form VERY close to home.


----------



## Z-Man.

tarpon140 said:


> If it were to rain I'm bringing 3 retards and a T-Maxx and we're gonna smoke the competition.


I dont care, il still race race you!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Courtney Vaughan said:


> "3 'Tards and a T-Maxx"
> 
> Sounds like the title for something.....just not sure what at this point........
> 
> Maybe some kind of death-metal band or something??


Where's Paul? I need some 3 'Tards and a T-Maxx T-shirts by Saturday.


----------



## darrenwilliams

ProBroAndy said:


> might wanna watch the gulf.. "Lee" is about to form VERY close to home.


No fear.......


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

darrenwilliams said:


> Where's Paul? I need some 3 'Tards and a T-Maxx T-shirts by Saturday.


LMFAO. Yet another great quote from Mike


----------



## darrenwilliams

Enduro in just over 24 hours!!!!!!!!!!! Threats of rain, hurricanes and 100 degree days all gone now. Will be heading to the track this evening to get some prep done and put some water on it. Get 'em ready boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms

I was so lookin forward to running in the rain but I guess I will settle the fireworks show from the flashlights.:fireworks


----------



## darrenwilliams

I can make it rain everytime you hit the stand or when you Marshall. Your choice. Lol


----------



## skillett

I for see a drunk dehydrated team trying to keep a motor with 12 gallons running
for 5 hours.........Im glad im just a corner marshal...


----------



## mmorrow

I need one more driver. Please send resume.


----------



## Hogster

I was a free agent. Sorry gonna have to kick your ***** instead!! Lol


----------



## tebone626

so what time is practice, and all that good stuff tomm? im ready for some river.


----------



## mmorrow

U don't know the test of my team. U could give me one of the tards.


----------



## RMOSLEY

mmorrow said:


> U don't know the test of my team. U could give me one of the tards.


LOL, last minute "tar"d trading to get it done.... hahahaha!


----------



## RMOSLEY

RMOSLEY said:


> LOL, last minute "tard" trading to get it done.... hahahaha!


 :brew:


----------



## Z-Man.

Who's......not......READY!!!


----------



## YNOT3D

Z-Man. said:


> Who's......not......READY!!!


me


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tebone626 said:


> so what time is practice, and all that good stuff tomm? im ready for some river.


What ever time you show up tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## tebone626

guess i will have to check with my team, and see what time they are going to be there.


----------



## Labrat99

mmorrow said:


> U don't know the test of my team. U could give me one of the tards.


If they agreed to be on your team they'd pretty much have to be 'tards, right? :doowapsta


----------



## killerkustoms

Mark, I figure every hour of racing someone will be free not doing anything for 30 minutes, borrow a driver.

Speakin of tards, if you don't know how much its gonna cost and you are on a 4 man team have mommy rubber band $37.50 in your pocket.


----------



## mmorrow

Congrats to the elec team. I heard Jason wipf. Willy and Ty mills. And ryam mosley won.


----------



## Merdith

*awesome time*

Everything that could go wrong did on our car, but I couldn't care less, cause I was having a blast with my friends.

Congrats to the big pimps who won, over 400 laps awesome...

thanks to Darren for all the work on the Mic. You are such a nice guy....

and Zane for all the help with the car. We make a great team.....it was fun running that x7 as hard as we could. You are a great sport and never get upset when things don't work. Best time I've had at the track in ages....tony you were great too. and Aaron you got the nitro bug now don't you.....Haha...


----------



## wily

Amigos,
Yet again, we had a blast at the river. Thanks for putting on a good race....Darren keep the humor coming!

Every team had problems....

Vertigo melted an esc.
Hi-Voltage spun a rear diff and fixed the center, front, and rear diffs.
Mugen Mafia broke a fr a-arm, killed a battery, and spun a rear diff
Sandbaggers....well broke everything including their velcro---OUCH!
River Team---I believe it was a diff in the truggy.
Team Z-man---your car was put through the ringer, not sure what broke.

I am looking fwd to the next one!


----------



## wily




----------



## hotrodchevy_77

We could not tell which diff it was so we started in the front and worked back lol. Front and center diffs were good. Rear was toasted lol. We also changed a pillow ball and tires.

The race was a blast!


----------



## Labrat99

Thanks to Ken, Darren and everybody who put it together.

Congrats to the Mugen Mafia. Way to go guys!

And last but not least, big thanks to Brian Stanford, Courtney, and Jake. Great teammates for sure!


I had a great time! :doowapsta


----------



## Verti goat

Man, we had a blast! I can't believe how much fun the enduro was. I was a little worried about the time, but it just flew by. It's nice to be on the stand 15 minutes with an electric!

Saw some great strategies and great follies. Hilarious watching JB finish the race with two broke front arms. Willy took a battle scar trying to save our buggy from going up in flames, thanks bro! Burned 2 motors (fortunately castles), puffed two batteries beyond recognition, jerry took a chunk of wood under his thumbnail, and we all still had a blast.

Keep it up Darren, you were hilarious on the mic for 5 hours. When's the next one?


----------



## Z-Man.

wily said:


> Amigos,
> Yet again, we had a blast at the river. Thanks for putting on a good race....Darren keep the humor coming!
> 
> Every team had problems....
> 
> Vertigo melted an esc.
> Hi-Voltage spun a rear diff and fixed the center, front, and rear diffs.
> Mugen Mafia broke a fr a-arm, killed a battery, and spun a rear diff
> Sandbaggers....well broke everything including their velcro---OUCH!
> River Team---I believe it was a diff in the truggy.
> Team Z-man---your car was put through the ringer, not sure what broke.
> 
> I am looking fwd to the next one!


My Spur gear on the center diff lost 2 teeth somehow


----------



## darrenwilliams

I think that everyone there had a great time. I know, I did. It was very exciting racing. Most of the race was top 3 positions all one lap apart and the leaders were changing. Congratulations to the winneres who went over 500 laps!!!!!!!!! I will get the results out tomorrow. Enjoying a little racing at Katy today.


----------



## tebone626

i had a blast. hate to say it, but the mugen handle very good. team vertigo was hanging tough, until we lost a motor, which caused our deans plug to come loose. thanks to Rob for giving us a deans plug and having a back up motor. 
had alot of fun. wish we did this more often.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tebone626 said:


> i had a blast. hate to say it, but the mugen handle very good. team vertigo was hanging tough, until we lost a motor, which caused our deans plug to come loose. thanks to Rob for giving us a deans plug and having a back up motor.
> had alot of fun. wish we did this more often.


Y'all did hang tuff for a while. Wish y'all could have stayed in, it was some good racin. When you gonna get you a mugen?


----------



## tebone626

lol. i dont know about a mugen, im trying to get rid off all my stuff now. lol.


----------



## Hogster

tebone626 said:


> i had a blast. hate to say it, but the mugen handle very good. team vertigo was hanging tough, until we lost a motor, which caused our deans plug to come loose. thanks to Rob for giving us a deans plug and having a back up motor.
> had alot of fun. wish we did this more often.


Your very welcome for the deans y'all didn't use. I think y'all found one. That motor wasn't mine but since you thanked for it I want it back, I could have my old converted Mugen electric back up and running in 30 minutes.

I actually had a good time... I've never seen anything try to run for that long. How many diffs went out? I think every car out there was making some crazy noise at least once or twice..

It's on next year!


----------



## darrenwilliams

We had our 5 hour enduro race and the wether could not have been better for it. Temps stayed under 100, rain and hurricanes went elsewhere. Lead changed many times throughout the race. I believe every team did at least some repairs during the race. We had a few servos died, parts got snapped and an engine or two that were tuned a little too aggressively to make the 5 hour mark and one electric meltdown that made Rubine happier than I have ever seen him. All in all, a great and exciting day of racing at the river. Congratulations to Mugen Mafia for turning 514 laps for the win. High Voltage came in second with 508 laps. The Sandbaggers (AKA, "you rat bastards") came in third with (hang on. let me get my calculator as they used 3 different transponders) 460 laps. Team Vertigo came in fourth with 443 laps. Team Z-Mat came in fifth with 255 laps. And Team River finished with 201 laps. A total of 2,381 laps turned during this race.

I would like to thank everyone that came out. There is a certain leap of faith to put you car in someone else's hands and let them start knocking down hundreds of laps. All the teams worked great together and 5 hours seems to be the proper length of time for the race. There was a lot of talk after the race about trying to do this twice a year. Start talking to buddies and getting another team to together. Maybe we can know one out on a pretty spring day.

Thanks again to all that came. Results have been mailed out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hey Darren, Ken, Vern, Brian, and the rest of you River Crew.........can't thank you guys enough! That was the most fun at a race I've had in a LONG time!!! Seriously, I am still thinking about it! 

And yes, Darren, you were on a roll for 5 hours straight dude! I was laughing soooo many times! I had a few lines that I thought were funny just because I've never heard a RD say that during a race, and I don't think I ever will again:

"Keep your pecker in your pants" Darren Williams, 2011
"Don't let my dog out of the trailer" Darren Willams, 2011

To you guys that missed on this race, I can't explain to you how fun/exciting/cool this concept is! And just because I want all of the HARC racers to experience it, expect to see a few enduros on the schedule next year!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Oooohhhh.......HARC Enduros!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yes sir! I have a few tricks up my sleeve for the end of the year and for next season......stay tuned!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

Sounds like fun! Can't wait to see what you have in store for us!


----------



## jasonwipf

Thats awesome CV. HARC Encduros! Points bonus race??? I really would have liked a few teams from around the state. it would have been even cooler if the track was full.

I rebuilt my car last night. Other than the 2 brake downs during the race, all the bearings and diffs looked great. The dust had worked itself in the hingepins more than usual but thats all I could see.


----------



## jep527

had a blast with great people. next time we will not run a castle motor pos. the car held up great nothing broke on it just electrical problems. motor came off a few times at 240 plus but we keep going lol. hope we have a few of these a year. working on getting some things together for the next one. thanks to the river crew for a great time. darren was funny as $h!t. lets do another soon maybe in dec. a few ? about batt if they puffed and smelt funny but the cells read good are the batterys still good or bad


----------



## jasonwipf

My Castle 1800 Truggy motor also gave out on me recently. So, I'm back to saying... Go Tekin!


----------



## wily

Hey Darren.....Anyone know how many laps at the river make a mile? And how many miles we drove saturday?


----------



## jasonwipf

ohh thats a good one


----------



## darrenwilliams

Haven't measured this layout but most of our layouts are around 635 feet. That makes for (wait for it................) 61 miles!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf

So in "scale" miles thats 488miles?!


----------



## Ducatibilt

darrenwilliams said:


> Haven't measured this layout but most of our layouts are around 635 feet. That makes for (wait for it................) 61 miles!!!!!


So how many miles per gallon did you guys get?

Oh wait, an electric team won? ***?????? sad3sm


----------



## darrenwilliams

1st. - E
2nd - E
3rd - Nitro
4th - E
5th - Nitro
6th - Nitro

Just sayin.............


----------



## Ducatibilt

I guess I'm just going to have to show these nitro guys how to build a bulletproof car myself! 

By the way, I find it much easier to critique other people's perfomances from the comfort of my own home, especially when we didn't actually show up to participate!


----------



## wily

darrenwilliams said:


> Haven't measured this layout but most of our layouts are around 635 feet. That makes for (wait for it................) 61 miles!!!!!


Awesome....My drive home to Katy wasnt that far.


----------



## YNOT3D

How about next time, we make it a lap race. 500 laps instead of time, 5 hour race.


----------



## darrenwilliams

If it were one person driving, I would say yes but this gets everyone an equal shot at the wheel.


----------



## tarpon140

5 hour race with Yeti points in the form of laps. Backflip +5 laps, run the wall on the bowl +5 laps, driving Vernons truggy +200 laps.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tarpon140 said:


> 5 hour race with Yeti points in the form of laps. Backflip +5 laps, run the wall on the bowl +5 laps, driving Vernons truggy +200 laps.


LMFAO


----------



## jasonwipf

Hey guys, Tekin wants to write up something about the enduro. Where do we have some good pics that show the entire track and perhaps some pit action (even if it wasn't that specific race) so that I can send them some eye candy?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

We ran a Tekin 1900 the whole 5hrs with no problems

Rubine posted some pics on here of the track on page 9. I saw Joe Brown with a camera in the pits during the event.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Also go to the last HARC thread at the River and I posted pictures of cars and of the track and of people driving.


----------



## darrenwilliams

That is awesome. Maybe they will want to throw some sponsorship at the next race!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustinK

darrenwilliams said:


> That is awesome. Maybe they will want to throw some sponsorship at the next race!!!!!!!!!!!!


That would be great. How many shims do I need to run when running 25% Nitro for a "Tekin" ? Must be some new brand from China that I haven't heard of. I'm sure Rubine will have one soon!


----------



## Labrat99

jasonwipf said:


> Hey guys, Tekin wants to write up something about the enduro. Where do we have some good pics that show the entire track and perhaps some pit action (even if it wasn't that specific race) so that I can send them some eye candy?


Joe Brown sent me some pictures that he took. He got some of the track, the driver's stand, and some nice action shots. I'll resize them and post 'em up where you guys can see them.


----------



## B4Maz

Congrats Guys! Heres a write-up:

http://www.buggy-sport.info/index.p...ggy-Sport-Info/News+(Buggy-Sport.Info+/+News)


----------



## jasonwipf

here is another

http://teamtekin.blogspot.com/2011/09/tekin-powers-mugen-mafia-to-5-hour.html

Tekin sent it out to several outlets so there may be a few.


----------

